# CubeforYou Update



## Logan (Sep 26, 2009)

I decided that since C4y is adding so many things, we should just make one thread of the changes.

http://www.cubeforyou.com/

1. New site ^
2. Rubik's USB stick (4GB)
3. Void cube (Is it a KO? I can't tell)
4. The one I'm most excited about... TOWER CUBE!!! (YES! I have the money too  except their holiday is in 2 days  I'll have to wait)
5. You guys will be excited at this... Black Pyraminx Crystals!


----------



## xTheAndyx (Sep 26, 2009)

huh. I did not know that there was also a site named cubeforyou.


----------



## V-te (Sep 26, 2009)

What? A crazy 4x4 ???? That is awesome!!!! If only they had a white pyraminx crystal...


----------



## ffsapher (Sep 26, 2009)

hmm
http://www.cube4you.com/ its still the same


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 26, 2009)

cube4you.com and cubeforyou.com have both been working for some time now..they're the same

EDIT: The Void Cube is original..and the USB drive is oh-so-expensive!


----------



## Logan (Sep 26, 2009)

xTheAndyx said:


> huh. I did not know that there was also a site named cubeforyou.



Yes, It has been running for a while but he is closing his old site and using this one now.


V-te said:


> What? A crazy 4x4 ???? That is awesome!!!! If only they had a white pyraminx crystal...


They do. 


ffsapher said:


> hmm
> http://www.cube4you.com/ its still the same



Yeah, He will be closing it soon.


See cube4you news: http://www.cube4you.com/message_24.html


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Sep 26, 2009)

Lol at the fully-functional flash drive.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 27, 2009)

That void is not in the same box as they used to come in. Are we sure it's legit?


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 27, 2009)

^

Yes, http://cubepuzzle.arrow.jp/


----------



## goatseforever (Sep 27, 2009)

Tower Cube looks beautiful.


----------



## DcF1337 (Sep 27, 2009)

I like it. The new template makes it easier to find things.


----------



## ffsapher (Sep 27, 2009)

On http://www.cubeforyou.com/ are only a few cubes


----------



## GermanCube (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah, they don't have all the cubes they have on cube4you.com, yet. 
I think they try to write better product infos, more pictures etc., so it may take a while . . .


----------



## Logan (Sep 27, 2009)

I want to get a tower cube sooooo bad! but they're on vacation! 
I. Can't. Wait. That. Long!

*goes into corner to hibernate for a week*


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 27, 2009)

Logan said:


> I want to get a tower cube sooooo bad! but they're on vacation!
> I. Can't. Wait. That. Long!
> 
> *goes into corner to hibernate for a week*



They aren't on vacation until tomorrow.


----------



## Logan (Sep 27, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > I want to get a tower cube sooooo bad! but they're on vacation!
> ...



yeah but if I order today, they wont ship until tomorrow (at the earliest), when they are on vacation (holiday).


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 10, 2009)

The cubesmith gigaminx stickers are available, but only on C4Y, not on cubesmith (yet).


----------



## Logan (Oct 10, 2009)

v cube 7 stickers are available.



Jake Gouldon said:


> The cubesmith gigaminx stickers are available, but only on C4Y, not on cubesmith (yet).



They don't have the cubesmith logo though... so they aren't cubesmith. (i'm probably wrong though)

This right?

EDIT: oops, nevermind. 



product description said:


> Total 13 different color , come with two logo , one black and one white . no transfer paper(help paper).
> 
> It's Vinyl , *made by Cubesmith*.


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 10, 2009)

The old Cube4You website is now on www.9cube.net It's identical to the one before the renovation, you know, the purple one.


----------



## Zeroknight (Oct 14, 2009)

do they have any more porcelain cubes, because I couldn't find it.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 15, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> do they have any more porcelain cubes, because I couldn't find it.



porcelain FTW!! awsome!!

i wish there is a porcelain type c


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 15, 2009)

please forgive my ignorance, but what's so great about porcelain cubes?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 15, 2009)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> please forgive my ignorance, but what's so great about porcelain cubes?



i just like the color..


----------



## stevethecuber (Oct 17, 2009)

sorry for the bump-
Well i ordered from cube4you last wednesday and paid for it. (received my e-mail from paypal)
But it says in the site that it has not yet been paid. I tried e-mailing zhu zhu or rubik but still no answer. Did anyone else experience this?


----------



## zip_dog12 (Oct 17, 2009)

stevethecuber said:


> sorry for the bump-
> Well i ordered from cube4you last wednesday and paid for it. (received my e-mail from paypal)
> But it says in the site that it has not yet been paid. I tried e-mailing zhu zhu or rubik but still no answer. Did anyone else experience this?



I believe it has something to do with eCheck being delayed. The c4y forum has a bit of info on that subject.

http://forum.cube4you.com/


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 17, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> I like it. The new template makes it easier to find things.



No freaking kidding. The shipping rate went down a bit. I can find cubes a lot easier now.
But my parents don't wanna buy stuff from China. Only in the USA.


----------



## panyan (Oct 17, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> But my parents don't wanna buy stuff from China.



then they will have a hard time buying anything! i'd say over 40% of global products are made in China


----------

